# strawberry molesting



## Vibgyor (Feb 12, 2011)

http://www.lordkat.com/strawberry-video.html (may be nsfw)

this will melt your eyes


----------



## ToonBlade (Feb 13, 2011)

xD
Why hasn't this gone Viral.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 13, 2011)

I hope you die for this OP.

edit: Wait, don't LP threads have to each be approved by mod? Who wasn't doing their job here? D:


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 14, 2011)

ive seen that video before.... never again! >_> fuck you, OP!


----------



## jd-w (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks a lot OP.
You made me need to put bleach in my eyes.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 14, 2011)

Already saw it...


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 14, 2011)

..what the hell did I just watched?


----------



## Chibinight13 (Feb 16, 2011)

argh! that detached my brain! #$%^%$


----------

